# Light Graffiti...



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive just come across this website showing various light graffiti artists, it really is quite fascinating stuff, so I thought I would share it :thumb:

http://weburbanist.com/2008/07/07/10-amazing-light-graffiti-artists-and-photographers/


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. thats some good stuff. Time to go attempt to be creative..


----------

